# Evil Unleashed: SINISTER Returns!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Greetings, My Fellow Evil Ones! Helspont is gone, and the man known as Sinister is Back! That is the name I'm known best for, so the change was imminent. Let the confusion cease as to my identity---SINISTER HAS RETURNED!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well welcome back...  lol


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

:voorhees: welcome back! silly :voorhees:


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

What? Helspont is dead? You bastard! Why did you kill him!!! You bastard!  

I mean, "Welcome back", Sinister.


----------

